# Female Pigeon Care



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I rescued a pigeon w/ a broken wing and leg a couple of months ago. The vet and I had assumed the pigeon was a "he." However, this morning I noticed my little friend standing on top of a tall vase in my dining room, which is not a good perching position for the broken leg. When I moved the pigeon from the top of the vase, I noticed that an egg had been laid in the bottom of the vase -- my "he" is a "she."

My question is this -- are there special care instructions or requirements for a female pigeon? Any advice for taking care of her? She's alone for now, although I am planning to get a play mate for her. Thanks in advance for any help provided.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Females almost always require two towels after bathing instead of one.

I'm sorry, I just can't help myself! You can either acquire or fashion some plaster/plastic eggs for her to sit on if she seems so inclined. What you ought to do is make a better nest than the one she probably had in mind (a vase is a bad nest any way you look at it) and set one of the fake eggs in it. She will probably lay another one in a couple of days and so you'll need to convince her before then that this IS her nest. You have to point at the nest and say, "huuummmhah! Huuummmhah! Huuummmhah!" While doing that, you need to tilt your chin to your chest and hunch your shoulders down a bit.

You think I'm kidding, don'tcha'?

What they normally do is lay one egg and then stand near it to guard it for the couple of days until the next one comes. Then, they start sitting around the clock. She will need some time off to eat, exercise and just "get out of the house for a bit" so you will need to take a turn sitting for about four hours or so, midday is fine. You may be able to substitute a stuffed animal for awhile if the position causes your legs to cramp.

Also, hens tend to need the calcium grit more than the cocks because it takes a lot of calcium to make the shells.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Good one...Pidgey...The hens in my "Egg Layers of Palm Bay" club, get one clean towel, everyday, in the nest bowl.

Hi dekebrent!

Thank you for your care of this bird.

Extra calcium is indeed, what I would suggest, especially since the wing and broken leg issue. You can get it in the "calcium pick cakes" from one of the pigeon supply houses. The hens seem to go for it more then the grit when they are in their laying mode, but she will still need the grit for digestion of the seed in the crop.

If you can't get the pick cake, you can give a quarter of a human calcium tablet, make sure it has all the minerals like phosphorus, and that it is a good quality from the health food store. Just pop it behind the back of the tongue and push down with your finger.

Treesa


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Pidgey & Treesa -- Thank you for your prompt replies. Everyone on this site has been tremendously helpful over the past couple of months, and I know that my pigeon and I are truly thankful. 

Trust me when I tell you that I did not intend the vase to become my lady's nest. I'm getting ready to take my lunch break and buy materials for a makeshift nest and replacement eggs. Quick follow-up question -- I intend to get a mate for my pigeon. But will a baby pigeon be sufficient to provide company for Pete (my pigeon's name)? If so, I assume there are some postings on this site for baby pigeon care, which I will follow.

Treesa -- am I correct that you sent me a link to one of the pigeon supply houses when you sent me a link to a place that sells a good feed mix for pigeons?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I remember sending you the seed site, but here are some of my favorite pigeon places:

http://www.globalpigeon.com

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/

http://jedds.com/

Treesa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It has also been proven that if the bird bonds to you and thinks you are her mate, she WILL lay eggs. Dr. Speer, famous avian vet, says that if a hen even thinks about "sex" she will lay eggs.

Here is also a suggestion for Pete, you can give her a pigeon mix of 25% barley, just add it to the pigeon mix, 15 to 18 % protein in the diet will increase egg production, a reduction of that by adding more barley will lower the percentage to 10 to 13%, it is better to add barley during the moult anyway (great nutrtional value), unless you already have it in your mix. 

During the rest period, after the moulting you can give her 50% barley, and the laying may stop.

I've slowed egg production, using the barley, but I have to get them to actually eat it to do it, as they won't readily eat it. So, once every grain is picked up, then they get more seed.

Treesa


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That message was brought to you by:

TOUGH LOVE TREESA!

The rootin'est, tootin'est Pigeon LawPerson in the North, South, East & West!

All kidding aside, that's good info, Treesa--Thanks!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

NumberNine said:


> Yes, but my experience is that the eggs are not laid as often as with a male pigeon as mate. Every 10 days is roughly what the hen can do. With a human as mate, it will vary greatly depending on the bird and bonding involved. An injured bird I rescued and kept for seven months bonded with me (or I bounded with her  ) within the first 45 days. She laid eggs twice during the next 5 1/2 months. There were other cases where a bound had been created and the laying of eggs was more of a rarity than a rule.
> 
> Bottom line is the egg factory is operating at a reduced speed and it's best for the bird.
> 
> Speaking of barley, I found out that pigeons do not like it. The only time they eat it, is when they are starving and have nothing else to eat. And the quantity they eat is a lot less compared to other types of seeds. Maybe they know it is some some of birth control pill


Thank you for your reply,

It has been my experience and other people here that bonded to their hen, that egg production has been at a Maximum output, and some of the birds were getting 15% or more protein. Also, a stressed bird will operate at reduced egg laying capacity. When healthy they produce at maximum output, especially with 15% protein.

Check out this thread:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11287

I have my birds on 25% barley and it has been 3 days now and they are picking it up more readily. I don't give them any more seed until the barley is gone. It may not picked up readily, but it is one excellent nutritious seed a pigeon can eat. It is 62.5% starch, 7.5 % protein, and low fat of 1.2%. Fiber content is 1.3% High in B vitamins, good source of vitamin D and minerals, unlike other grains. That is why it is so valuable during the molt season, as it is good for feather condition. 

A starving pigeon knows the nutritional value of barley then. They won't eat it if they don't have to, but it is really a matter of what we want them to eat. But, yes, it is not their favorite.

Treesa


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Females almost always require two towels after bathing instead of one.
> 
> Pidgey


It's rare that I feel the need to publically correct or add to your posts, P-man,
but the towels need to be pink or fucia--preferrably laced around the borders.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Feisty... I was ONLY referring to QUANTITY... not quality.

That's a matter of personal preference and I don't feel COO-allified to speak for any female, much less a female PIGEON!

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, Pidgey the Poo, your sooo poo-alified in other areas  , guess I had a common sense lapse.....

Rosanna Danna


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

What a lively exchange! Thanks for the humor and the good advice. Pete and I are bonding fairly well, but I will definitely try the head-nodding and the thumb-third finger pinch for further bonding. Right now, Pete seems to enjoy when I pet her along the back of her neck and down the center of her back. She's also partial to some soft singing. I often settle her down for the night by singing "My Funny Valentine."

Thanks again ... this is a great community.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi dekebrent,

I'm glad you appreciate the humor and the good advice, we are a lively bunch.

Glad to hear the bonding is progressing. I'm betting Pete will listen to anything you sing, as she is probably in love with you! LOL

Males must be different from females. Even though I do have a hand raised baby, named Skye, he doesn't enjoy me petting him at all, he starts roo-kooing at me and pecking at me telling me," don't do that, what do you think I am, a dog?" But then again,Skye thinks he is human.  He doesn't mind me scratching the top of his head, and he will close his eyes with delight! He loves sitting on my shoulder, especially when I'm walking around. Although he is bonded to us, he has adjusted nicely to coop life with his sister. 

I do believe they love music, whether it is singing or actual music.

The classical music, the calm soft kind, puts my birds in a trance. I love to see their reaction when we turn music on for them. Their coop is in the backyard, and when they are out in their aviary, I turn the stereo up so they can hear it. They are used to music, as the neighbor plays country Western rather loud, also. LOL

Treesa


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Treesa,

Pete has her moments in terms of petting. When I first approach her, she will give me a low level grumble and walk away from me, or sometimes give me a wing-slap and a peck. Then she will warm-up to me, jump onto my hand and enjoy some petting. Some time soon, I will post a few pictures of Pete and me.

Another fun thing I've started doing is setting out additional feed in my backyard for a local flock of pigeons. The flock has grown in just a few weeks from about 6 pigeons to 25, as of yesterday morning. They have grown accustomed to me, and sometimes follow me back into my house while I'm getting more food for them. Great variety in the bunch, from checkerd patterns to a beautiful red (light brown-tan) pigeon. Has been a joy each morning to feed and watch the flock.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete sounds like she is becoming more attached to you, little by little. The more time you spend with her, the more she will gain your trust.

How wonderful, that you have taken up the hobby of backyard bird watching & feeding. Do you provide their drinking water as well? That is such a wonderful de-stressing hobby, as pigeons provide alot of entertainment. I guess the pigeons are hearing about their new feeding location and sharing the news with others, and you will get more coming to feed. I hope you don't have nearby neighbors, as some people don't like pigeons, and try to put a damper on all the fun!

Treesa


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Treesa --

I have neighbors on both sides of me, but they do not mind the flock. One of the neighbors has a bird feeding station in her backyard also, and took care of Pete while I was out of town recently. However, she and I have a little "competition" going, it seems, as she claims that the flock is hers, and that they stop by my place only as an "appetizer" on the way to her station. Although I've never considered our feedings a "competition" -- the real winners are the pigeons, who get fed really well twice over -- I have to note that the pigeon flock in my yard has grown from around 6 to 25 in just over a few weeks since I've started the regular feedings, and most of the pigeons stick around afterwards, perching on my fence or roof. I've also noticed that they're getting used to me, and will fly down to my yard upon seeing me come out my back door.

Good tip on the water, I will put a few containers out for the flock.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, indeed, the birds have it made  You and your neighbor won't have to worry who is going to feed the pigeons, while one of you is on vacation LOL and I'm betting in favor of the flock, that you won't both go at the same time!

I'm glad your neighbors don't mind, as we have had some terrrible things happen when neighbors don't like pigeons, but that is more in apt houses,where upon complaining, managers have poisened whole flocks. It is terrible.

Treesa


----------

